# Who is Jack Schitt



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Who is Jack Schitt??

For some time many of us have wondered just who is Jack Schitt? We find ourselves at a loss when someone says, "You don't know Jack Schitt!" Well, thanks to my genealogy efforts, you can now respond in an intellectual way.

Jack Schitt is the only son of Awe Schitt. Awe Schitt, the fertilizer magnate, married O. Schitt, the owner of Needeep N. Schitt, Inc. They had one son, Jack. In turn, Jack Schitt married Noe Schitt. The deeply religious couple produced six children: Holie Schitt, Giva Schitt, Fulla Schitt, Bull Schitt, and the twins Deap Schitt and Dip Schitt.

Against her parents' objections, Deap Schitt married Dumb Schitt, a high school dropout. After being married 15 years, Jack and Noe Schitt divorced. Noe Schitt later married Ted Sherlock, and, because her kids were living with them, she wanted to keep her previous name. She was then known as Noe Schitt Sherlock. Meanwhile, Dip Schitt married Loda Schitt, and they produced a son with a rather nervous disposition named Chicken Schitt.

Two of the other six children, Fulla Schitt and Giva Schitt, were inseparable throughout childhood and subsequently married the Happens brothers in a dual ceremony. The wedding announcement in the newspaper announced the Schitt-Happens nuptials. The Schitt-Happens children were Dawg, Byrd, and Hoarse. Bull Schitt, the prodigal son, left home to tour the world.

He recently returned from Italy with his new Italian bride, Pisa Schitt. Now when someone says, "You don't know Jack Schitt," you can correct them by saying you know about the whole family.


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Jokes*

That was very clever!! If you thought of it 'fair play'.
Neil


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Very funny .


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks, someone much cleverer than me deserves the credit.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

I work for a US outfit and it is a phrase used by their expats on a regular basis so it will give me the greatest of pleasure to quiz them on the origin. Thanks a bunch, best and most original I've seen in ages

Noel


----------



## whoa (Nov 26, 2010)

Brilliant very funny couldn't stop :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: nearly fell off the chair


----------



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

BRILLANT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice one, I'm sure I encountered the family somewhere..... :lol: 

Dave


----------

